# 4 Mi St. Parks In 9 Days!



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

Ugh. We just finished unpacking and cleaning our Outback inside and out. It's safely tucked away in storage. After 10 days at Holland State Park, five days at home and 9 days traveling to the Soo Locks and back, I'm ready for a little time at home. 
Thought I'd give you a recap on the state parks we visited.
Holland State Park on the Beach - it's really just a parking lot, but with the beach right there, it's hard to beat. Full hookups are available, but the best sites are electric only. As the restrooms are top notch and very, very clean, I'd suggest the electric only route. Lock up the bikes though - the one night we didn't, two lucky winners rode off with my husband's Mongoose and my Fuji. Sigh.

William Mitchell State Park (Cadillac) - we only stayed one night, so take that into consideration. If you like to boat, you'll probably like this park more than we did. The sites were narrow with a lot of dirt. Ours looked like it hadn't been cleaned in quite a few visits. When we got there, the camper next to us had his boat trailer parked nearly two feet over the line and into our site. That and a few trees made backing the Outback in a bit of a challenge. Dh did it without too many new gray hairs. He's my hero! Nice visitor's center on the history of hunting and fishing in MI. My children loved it.

Wilderness State Park (Mackinac City) - beautiful park on 26 miles of coastline. We had a lake front site which was a beautiful view, but very windy. Next time, we'll chose a center site - still the view, but less wind. The other loop across the road has concrete pads. Great hiking, biking. This park makes our top ten. Unfortnunately, whoever was in our site before us, left some momentoes of their stay (beer cans and other garbage), but the rest of the park was litter free! By the way, the water park, Thunder Falls, in Mackinac City is worth the price of admission. It was a big hit with our three kiddos. We were very fortunate that we visited the warmest day of our trip.

Brimley State Park (14 miles from the Soo Locks) - This park is definately in the top five for our family. Impeccabley maintained campground, very friendly staff, great ranger programs for the kids, HUGE sites, and a veiw of Whitefish Bay from our site. The host family had children and started up a kickball game to keep our three occupied while we set up camp and invited them over to roast marshmellows while dh and I packed up the night before leaving. We were worried the boat tour of the locks would be a little above our two youngest, ages 6 and 7, but they found it interesting and there were no complaints.

Hartwick Pines (north of Grayling) - This is right up there with Brimley. We got a full hook up site with one day notice. This park is also neat as a pin with very new restrooms and shower facilities. Probably the largest private showers we've experienced in the 10 state parks we've visited. The visitor's center and Old Growth Forest tour and logging camp was a highlight of our trip for everyone in our family. The hosts were friendly and helpful.

We had a wonderful time. MI's U.P. is a very beautiful place to camp







We hated to point the tv and Outback south again to head home. The only disappointment was our jack wore out (our 28rsds is just a 2006) and the number of campers with dogs who do not pick up after their canine companions!!! We have one of our own and know it is no fun to carry around the little plastic bags, but it's less fun for someone to discover it!







Also, the number of campers who come speeding into the campground with or without their trailer behind them. I'm still dismayed to watch people walk through other's campsites. Interestingly, it was never children, but adults who know better.

On a positive note, without an exception, people respected the quiet hours. Most people were friendly, and we met a new Outbacker. We made sure she knows about this forum!

You know, I thought I was a little burned out on all the camping, but after getting it all clean and shiney, I'm feeling a little nudge to get out there again! action


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

All I can say is WOW







You MUST be exhausted! At least it sounds like the great outweighed the not so great. Sorry to hear about the jerks that visited you during the night. Mean people suck and so do thieves







I suppose that a campground wide search was not feasible, although I would have done everything I could to hunt them down and kill them
















On a different note, I'm impressed that you had the stamina to cover that much ground and that your Outback is all happy and clean until next time...AND that you found a possible new Outbacker member...good work









Take care,
Dawn sunny


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I am glad to hear that you had a great time. We are off to MI in a couple of days. Starting our Great Lake Adventure tour. We will be staying in some of the mentioned Parks.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sound like you had a great time and some nice parks









Don


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Thank you for the "reviews" on MI CG's









It sounds like an awesome time in the GREAT State of Michigan!

Camp-on 
MaeJae


----------



## WMIOUTBACK (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow! That is a lot of camping. I remember you mentioning Holland at the rally, but that was evidently only the tip of the ice berg! Glad to hear you had a good time.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I am glad to hear that your family had a great trip Mary. Tell Randy that a real Marine should have heard those bike thieves coming














. That is a lot of traveling in a short period of time. I bet the little ones are good and worn out. Glad to hear you guys made it back safely!

Bill action


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Great adventure, Mary!

We have reservations at Wilderness SP next month and are heading to the UP in August for 10 days (McLain SP, Keewanau Peninsula).

Sorry to hear about your bikes, I think I'll start locking ours up at night now.

Happy Camping.

-Matt


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds like quite a trip, socialstudiesmom









And great reviews of the parks as well. Thank you!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

Sounds like a great time. Glad you had fun. Weve been to Wm. mitchell SP alot when tented with the boat. been wanting to go to hartwick pines for a couple of years now. sounds like we need to move it up are list.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi socialstudiesmom,
I was just thinking I hadn't seen any posts from you lately, sounds like you had good reason to be absent, enjoying the pleasures of camping in Michigan!







Glad you had a good trip overall.

I haven't stayed at Brimley SP before, sounds like I should check it out. How are the bathroom/shower facilities there? Are the hook-ups the typical SP electric only?
I know what you mean about hating to point your combo south and leave the UP. I always have a smile on my face as I head north over the Big Mac bridge cuz' *I'm on vacation*





















and I'm pouting when I have to head south over Big Mac cuz' vacations' almost over


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

It is truly a shame your bikes were stolen!


----------



## dutchman (Sep 14, 2004)

Your trip made me a little homesick for the midwest.

Have you stayed at Straits SP? My wife and I stayed there many,many years ago and I still remember it. We were camped right on the shore of, I believe, Lake Huron and it was beautiful. Let me know if you're familiar with Straits and how it's aged.

Jim


----------

